# 2019 ein Bonus Jahr am Ebro Delta



## Marlin1 (24. Dezember 2019)

Noch nie wurden so viele und so große Bluefins gefangen wie dieses Jahr! Freundlicherweise hat mir Ron von Roned Sportfisching aus Riumar einige schöne Bilder zur Verfügung gestellt. Vielen Dank dafür. Jedenfalss  wird 2019 als das bisher beste Thunfisch Jahr in die Annalen eingehen.


 Vor allem die Größe der Thunfische war in diesem Jahr wirklich unglaublich.









 Aber eins nach dem anderen:  

 April, Mai und wieder ab Ende Juli wurden sehr viele Thune in der Zentner-Klasse (und darüber) auf Spinning Tackle gefangen – wenn die Angler dem denn gewachsen waren. Für mich immer noch die ultimative Art, diese Boliden zu fangen.







 Ab Mitte Juli begann der traumhafte Run der wirklich großen Bluefins, die bis über 2,90 Meter lang waren. Die großen Fische waren zahlreich vor Ort und ließen sich an fast jeder Strömungskante anfüttern und fangen. Die Physis der Angler wurde dabei trotz des flachen Wassers vor dem Ebro Delta so manches Mal überlastet. Über die Durchschnittsgewichte werde ich jetzt nichts schreiben. Da ich aber selbst schon auf PEI war, muss ich ehrlich sagen, dass die Kanada-Thune da von der Größe nicht mit halten konnten!!!






 Jetzt im November lief tatsächlich nochmal ein schöner Run von Little Tunnys und sehr großen Bluefins vor dem Ebro Delta. Das Schöne daran ist, das die großen Fische alle wieder schwimmen durften und dem Kreislauf nicht entzogen wurden.

 Auch Palometta ließen sich dieses Jahr am Ebro fangen.






 Die Mahi Mahi waren manchmal in schöner Größe da, sind aber offenbar zahlreich dem Fraßdruck der großen Thune zum Opfer gefallen. Die Fischerei auf Little Tunny war unbeständig. aber es waren meist große Fische vor Ort.






 Die allgegenwärtigen Bluefish des Ebro Deltas waren während der irren Thunfischruns auch fast vollständig verschwunden. Die meisten werden wohl in der Verdauung der großen Thune gelandet sein. Nicht anders erging es den Atlantischen Bonitos.






 Amberjacks (Pez Lemon) waren immer mal da, aber leider meistens klein und schwer zu finden.

 Einen echten Lichtblick gab es bei der Wolfsbarsch Angelei. Durch die Invasion der Blauen Krabben im Ebro, ist die Langleinen Fischerei auf die Wölfe völlig zum Erliegen gekommen, goldene Aussichten für uns Angler.












 Dieses Jahr war die Fischerei am Ebro Delta wirklich außergewöhnlich. Wie wird es wohl nächstes Jahr werden? Geht es eigentlich wirklich immer noch besser?

 Das Fischen auf sehr große Thune fand fast an der gesamten spanischen Küste statt. Vor Cambrills wurden dieses Jahr auch außergewöhnlich viele und große (bis 240kg.) Schwertfische gefangen. Auch sehr große Fuchshaie konnten gedrillt und releast werden

 Also das ist dann schon echtes Big Game, wirklich erstaunlich im Mittelmeer.

 Vieleicht sieht man sich ja nächste Saison am schönen Riu Ebro. 


 Viel Petri Heil    

 Reinhold


----------

